#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 卡普空開發的PS2遊戲--大神 (OKAMI)

## MINE

http://www.gamer.com.tw/GNN/view.php?SN=14728
在巴哈上面看到的
主角是狼說^^

這水墨風格看起來很正說....某軒劍要加油說

----------


## ocarina2112

拿什麼八咫鏡啊~~~XD

拿拳龍勾玉還比那個讚多了~~XD!!
鏡聽起來就是沒草薙跟曲玉有威力~@@
而且還會聯想到中boss神樂...XD


一開始還以為看到"犬神"被製成遊戲了咧^^"
一看才知道是"大神"
大神=狼
所以主角才會是狼嗎~@@?

----------


## J.C.

風格倒是很特別 ^^
如果本土遊戲在美術上也能有多點這樣的表現就好了
不過台灣本土的傳統畫風是什麼好像也很難講...^^; 
總不能一直靠平凡淑芬去撐吧

----------


## MINE

大神跟犬神都是狼說^^"
大概是因為犬神這名詞太泛濫了才....?
而且也要用這個"大"字來強調主角的地位吧
---
"傳統"啊....
說到這兩個字就有點沉重了
畢竟台灣的歷史很特殊

無根的話就自已扎囉~
平凡淑芬也沒什麼不好就是了
還可以賣到日本去呢
雖然我不是很喜歡啦....感覺很生硬....
上次在雜誌上看到他們畫的漫畫的感覺就是....人物都不會動的樣子

----------


## londobell

大神...PS2的遊戲(￣▽￣)

http://www.cloverstudio.co.jp/gallery/wall/wall04.html

前5張是大神的桌布

遊戲主角是白色的大狗(?!)
好想玩

----------


## 豹冰

在home(首頁)就是很無意義的小遊戲XD
最高分2361~

----------


## 瘋虎

= =".....我才2196而已><~~
這個拿來打發無時間最好用嚕~~感謝玻璃虎的提供喔^o^

----------


## londobell

3536  XDXD

以下是BBS看到的

    這Flash頗單純，只是吃金幣，當一排的八成以上都有吃到，就會從銅板變為小金幣
，然後大金幣，當MISS之後會恢復為小金幣，太陽下山之後遊戲即刻宣告結束。

大神()介紹：

    《大神》是一款以「療傷（Healing）」為主題的遊戲，故事背景為被妖怪所支配，
失去繽紛色彩而了無生機的世界，玩家將要操作以日本神話中的太陽神「天照」為名，背
上背有日本三神器之一的八咫鏡的狼為主角，打倒敵人，讓世界重新回復為生意盎然的彩
色世界。

　　有別於一般遊戲的擬真風格或者是卡通風格，本遊戲的畫面以特殊的水墨著色法所構
成，呈現出日式水墨畫獨特的風格與筆觸，加上充滿和風的配樂，交織成這款風格獨特的
作品。

巴哈姆特介紹網頁：http://newodin.gamer.com.tw/8/7138.html

日本CAPCOM官方網頁：http://www.cloverstudio.co.jp/


----------分隔---------------
沒PS2...玩不到     囧rz

----------


## ocarina2112

> 3536  XDXD
> 
> 以下是BBS看到的
> 
>     這Flash頗單純，只是吃金幣，當一排的八成以上都有吃到，就會從銅板變為小金幣
> ，然後大金幣，當MISS之後會恢復為小金幣，太陽下山之後遊戲即刻宣告結束。
> 
> ----------分隔---------------
> 沒PS2...玩不到     囧rz


這款...還在製作中，聽說會有別於其他act類型的遊戲
會讓人有"啊~原來是這樣啊"的感覺的遊戲
還蠻期待的...@@


ps2現在降到六千左右吧~可以考慮入手看看...X3

如果PS3真的如預期的，明年就推出的話
那時搞不好PS2會降價也說不定>Q<

----------


## 瘋虎

ps2六千多@@!?小台的嗎?大台的[改]不是只要三四千了@@?
聽說小台最近也降到5千多了= ="

----------


## 黑色柴犬

ps2專用軟體2006年春天上市

很久很久以前.在一個只能用宣紙和墨汁表現的年代
有一把月神之劍被人拿走了.不知怎麼者.是被神劍封印以久的魔物被解放出來了
瞬間就悔滅了世界.但是~!有一個小小的村莊-神木村-逃過了這一場災難.
而這個村莊中的守護神也在此時醒來了.............
]看白狼的影片點這邊

----------


## 狼王白牙

讚讚讚....

繼狼雨之後,狼之正義傳說再添一筆, ACG三管齊下..

狼是遠古時代上天派來跟邪惡戰鬥的使者喔
以後狼走起路來,尾巴都會翹噎




> ps2專用軟體2006年春天上市
> 
> 很久很久以前.在一個只能用宣紙和墨汁表現的年代
> 有一把月神之劍被人拿走了.不知怎麼者.是被神劍封印以久的魔物被解放出來了
> 瞬間就悔滅了世界.但是~!有一個小小的村莊-神木村-逃過了這一場災難.
> 而這個村莊中的守護神也在此時醒來了.............
> ]看白狼的影片點這邊


這個影片好像是 "狼跟人" 而不是 "狼人" ^^;
有些片段感覺裡面的狼像大白熊, 有些又像白色大狗狗

總之感謝放在自己的網頁空間分享

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

天照大神.大和最崇高之神.其獸型白狼.身有血紅圖騰 
嚎聲震懾天下群魔.八咫鏡之炎燒盡邪闇穢物.又賦予大地回春之力←狼肯照大神模樣掰的 

http://www.o-kami.jp/ 
這款遊戲是由可考的傳說改編的.故事內容在講日本上古.鎮魔之劍被拔起千萬群魔傾巢而出.大自然被邪氣影響失去生氣....天照狼神覺醒.背負八咫鏡再次給予大地生命和展妖除魔的任務 

--------------------------------- 

阿阿~沒有PS2阿.又錯過一款好物了 

希望會出PC版的....... 

天照在遊戲裡好像不會講話.....

----------


## 幻貓

好像之前有貼過了耶
原是一個小遊戲，變成電玩了嗎？

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

你說的是大神吃金幣的小遊戲吧
那是先前大神的網頁還沒用好放在株式會社上的~
現在官網裡一樣可以玩

去看大神映像集裡的影片.就會知道PS2的遊戲內容和小遊戲完全不一樣

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

小遊戲是看狼看爽用的~~XD(遭轟)

期待台灣出版中~XD
反正PS2現在也有了
所以不驚啦~XDDD
狼狼真的超萌的說~>///<

音樂也很喜歡說
不知道會不會出原聲帶

...重點是台灣要代理@@"

----------


## 迪亞狼

好像要玩阿～  :Confused:  

不過家裡沒有PS2... >"<

只有一台不知道幾年前的PS...

不知道會不會出PC版本呢  :Shocked:  ？

----------


## 狐狸

最新的大神的五分半鐘詳細預告!!!

必看!~!!!!超棒唷


mms://media01.tsutaya.co.jp/game/ookami/trailer_500k.wmv


感謝V仔提供

----------


## VODKA狼

附加一張翻肚肚大神>W</

----------


## 狼王白牙

噗  跌了個大跟斗的白狼

花了 5 分鐘把他看完, 的確激起了想玩的慾望啊  預告片做得好 (雖然一句話都聽不懂)

戰鬥畫面超華麗, 勝利之後還有 "華麗的嚎叫"   :Laughing:   而且整個遊戲很有特色

----------


## Wolfy

嗯... 很想玩.. 很想收集這款遊戲.

動作做的很細膩阿~

萌犬抵抗不能.

----------


## 野狼1991

好棒喔!
不過牠好像是X盒子的
(如果分辨沒錯XD)
我去找找相關網址好了!
說不定可以訂購~XDD
謝謝分享

----------


## 龍爺啦~

白狼跑過的地方會長出花花草草@@?
背上也可以變換武器0.0?
好好玩的樣子喔XD爺爺要去買來玩玩看~

----------


## 小龍

4月20號已經過了，我想大概日本東京已經在發售大神電玩了台灣可沒有喔!!

----------


## ocarina2112

> 附加一張翻肚肚大神>W</


這個只要讓他一直撞牆就有了...XD

只是跑步的時侯有點慢..還分長草跟開花兩種兩段加速orz
通常的話還是頭槌比較快XD"

第一次拿筆畫就卡關...毛筆還蠻難上手的orz

----------


## Graywolf

> 這個只要讓他一直撞牆就有了...XD


明明就不一樣XD"
那個是動畫部分,
你說的那個...是後空翻啦~
害我還一直傻傻的去撞
以為牠會昏倒之類的      囧"

內容多,又可愛,而且畫筆系統蠻有趣的
值得推薦~

這款是出在PS2上面的
上週出的~(還有給他偷跑勒)
看都沒獸討論^^"
(之前還有隻跟我說要搶頭香PO,還要講什麼刺激大家的話XD")

----------


## J.C.

最近終於玩到大神了!
除了預告片就注意到的非常新奇的水墨美術風格之外
戰鬥設計 語音設計 劇情設計 大神動作等等 都令人耳目ㄧ新 絕對是佳作!

另外遊戲中也有很多搞笑的部份 正經的大神也有滿頭冒汗或是無奈嘆氣的時候咧
總之喜歡動物的朋友千萬不能錯過
(不過當然是日文的)

(我好像在寫廣告詞....)

----------


## ocarina2112

> 明明就不一樣XD"
> 那個是動畫部分,
> 你說的那個...是後空翻啦~


呃
我想你會錯意了..XD"
(你不會真的一直讓他撞牆就為了看會不會出現圖的那個樣子吧XD"|||)


>>你說的那個...是後空翻啦
就是那個呀，就可以看小肚肚了~


>>以為牠會昏倒之類的 囧" 
(真的會昏倒的話就要拿筆去搔牠癢了~在上面亂塗XDXD)

----------


## 黑色柴犬

4月16號就以經偷跑了.那時候我買好像是1520吧.現在要買可能買不到，要買T的不然就是去抓一片.這片是美商藝電代理卡普空在台灣發行.PS2平台






這片是法米通評價差一分滿分的軟體，可是到現在5月2號只賣了10幾萬片
蠻慘的，同時間發的PSP軟體有的以經到了13萬片了

ps:正在第2輪收集全要素中，還是有獸再玩的說，只是潛水不出來。

----------


## MINE

在美國花了很多錢買到....
結果玩了一晚上就不玩了><!


因為好有趣....再玩下去一定會廢寢忘食
就封印起來了=0=
等忙完再玩吧Q_Q

在想如果出在NDS上，自己用手來畫一定也很有趣吧?

----------


## 野狼1991

看到這我又得心痛一次...
因為我在大神岡出時便去買了...
結果買了大神我的PS2就壞了
雖然現在有買它的攻略...
還再存錢從買一台呢XD
(我到希望他出在PS3....這樣我就順便買PS3吧!)XD

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

超好玩的..花了一堆時間給他破關

大神乃好物阿...

----------


## 照

大神呀呀=W=~~

我根本不需要買說=W=+   (不過遊戲機PS2就要買了= =|||...

 因為呀  我跟我同學借來玩說=W=+(超超超給他爽>W<++

 不過= =|||...

  大神的遊戲都沒有正版的耶= =|||...

 應該要說都買不到正版的= =|||...

  我有三個朋友都有買大神但........都不是正版的= =....(好討厭喔="=....

不過直大神真的是給他超超超超好玩的啦>口<!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

大神啊(笑)
日前曾去日本聊天室
有些日本朋友正在討論大神遊戲如何破關(印象中)
至於遊戲內容...除了樓上提到 是用水墨(如有錯誤 請糾正)作為遊戲(當然遊戲畫面也是如此)
至於是不是"狼"這部分...敝人看電玩快打時...是由神去變成"狼"的型態去凡間解救人民的困擾(如果有錯誤 請糾正)
反正在遊戲卡關...拿出你的毛筆一給他畫下去...就通啦(不過墨汁這部分...如何去磨出來...敝人就不知道了)

----------


## 野狼1991

> 大神呀呀=W=~~
> 
> 我根本不需要買說=W=+   (不過遊戲機PS2就要買了= =|||...
> 
>  因為呀  我跟我同學借來玩說=W=+(超超超給他爽>W<++
> 
>  不過= =|||...
> 
>   大神的遊戲都沒有正版的耶= =|||...
> ...


正版的??我建議去"台北地下城"(地下街啦XD)去逛逛XD
那邊的有些鰻便宜的...也暗藏許多好物...
像我的攻略比一般賣的便宜了70XD
(雖然大神遊戲片並沒有便宜太多XD)
如果太多的話也建議到巴哈姆特找找..
或者專賣店也有阿..(我的就是去專賣店訂貨)
雖然最後沒有玩到...雖然最後我的PS2被不明原因擊倒..(泣)

----------


## 满月狼嗥

官方網站：http//www.o-kami.jp/
公司是Clover
遊戲風格是古代日本風格
畫面是由墨水畫組成

遊戲大綱
主角是一匹白狼（Amaterasu），擔任著太陽神
100年前，民族英雄nagi與一匹白狼把八頭蛇（Orochi）打敗平且與黑暗一起封印。100年後，封印遭到破壞，將八頭蛇（Orochi）與黑暗一同釋放。大地被黑暗侵入，人民不的有好日子過。這時，大神（Amaterasu）被木精靈呼醒，拼且用最後的力量化成一顆樹來保護村莊。大神（Amaterasu）的任務就是打敗黑暗，回複和平。

玩家除了可以用武器攻擊之外，也可以用13種墨筆畫法來打敗敵人。例如畫一字經過敵人就可以使用斬的力量把敵認劈成兩段。

小獸玩了幾個星期終於玩完了，內容也瞞吸引的。秘密也開了，這可是有下苦心的。

----------


## 北極狼

和這個同嗎?

----------


## 無名犬鬼

應該是日版跟美版的差別吧，不過話說回來....

美版的外殼封面比較帥的說（被巴

不知道美版的話，裡面的人怎麼發音？
bla bla bla bla
大概是這樣吧....（被踹

----------


## windta

> 正版的??我建議去"台北地下城"(地下街啦XD)去逛逛XD
> 那邊的有些鰻便宜的...也暗藏許多好物...
> 像我的攻略比一般賣的便宜了70XD
> (雖然大神遊戲片並沒有便宜太多XD)
> 如果太多的話也建議到巴哈姆特找找..
> 或者專賣店也有阿..(我的就是去專賣店訂貨)
> 
> 
> 
> 雖然最後沒有玩到...雖然最後我的PS2被不明原因擊倒..(泣)


PS2要保養啊。
另外要經常看光碟跟PS2內部的問題，比如說灰塵。

早期的PS2要注意不想久玩，要關調後面的主電源開關
切成O。

磁頭若是改過的話很容易壞掉，現在有BEST板了，八百塊即可入手，
想買正板的人動作要快喔。

正板PS2的現在的市場價格掉到4300左右。(改過大概加個兩三百)
77007 小PS2(台灣板)

<豐富的劇情，絕讚的畫面，惡搞的極致，這個大神真是太棒了>(茶

這款大推薦。

----------


## 浪之狼

在電玩快打上有看過 曾經心動 但是沒錢買>< 現在好像出了best版了

----------


## Ken2

啊哈哈哈哈哈！！
的確只是日版跟美版的差別
故事是完全一樣的~

在下已經玩完了（兩版都玩完了~）
而卻所有秘密事物都作完，拿完~  :onion_14:   （被踢飛~）
故事不但不錯，歌也很好聽~
大家都去玩吧~！！

----------


## 嶽熊

補一張桌布給你們XD

----------


## 银狼之吻

不要被帥圖迷惑了……這個遊戲真的很KUSO啊……尤其是通關後的“賤”字決……您會看到大神變成牧羊犬……還有……肉丸犬！！
還有，對話是要把人撲倒的……汗……把劇情人物殺了還能與他對話……汗……
另外說一句，大神是狗狗來的……

----------


## Ken2

> 不要被帥圖迷惑了……這個遊戲真的很KUSO啊……尤其是通關後的“賤”字決……


你的“賤”字決是所麽意思啊？我都覺得這個遊戲不但故事好，設計創新，結尾也很
棒，BOSS也很好欺負（啥？）
通關後只是告訴你的成績，然後可以保留武器和等級重新完過（還有拿神秘事物)




> 您會看到大神變成牧羊犬……還有……肉丸犬！！


那都是通關後可拿到的換衣裝道具，除了牧羊犬，肉丸犬（其實是多毛犬），還有真身型式（白野威），石像型式，拳師犬，3D型式，還有一個忘了（炸！）
如果不喜歡，也可以換回原本型式~




> 還有，對話是要把人撲倒的……汗……


對話時不會把人撲倒，那要按三角形按鈕才會發生.....




> 把劇情人物殺了還能與他對話……汗……


劇情人物是殺不死的...（我想你的意思是用招在劇情人物身上吧？如畫“一閃”）
如果殺死了那不就不能玩下去了~




> 另外說一句，大神是狗狗來的……


很豫吭....大神官方網站有說出大神是一只狼！

最主要的是，玩家可以控制一只狼到處跑，很爽~（哥：這是你自己的感覺吧......）

==============================================
若以上的語言有何冒犯，請見諒！

----------


## 胡狼烏加

大神真的是一款很棒的遊戲~~
雖然我沒有錢買PS2不過網路上有些好心人是提供情攻略所以所幸當小說看看了。
內容真的很不錯阿，把我最喜歡的東西(狼+水墨畫+國樂)通通結合在一起了~~
而且是屬於比較輕鬆的遊戲內容阿~~
不會血流滿地的....(因為怪物死掉都開花了~~)
還有一個村子超讚！裡面的村民可以變成人也可以變成狼~~(喔喔@@"跟烏家同類型??) 超想當裡面的村民...(被毆)

反正就是超推薦!!家裡有ps2得趕快去玩吧!!(←說了這麼多其實自己根本就沒有玩過....)

----------


## Ken2

哦哦~
又一位大神同好獸哦~(舉爪~）
在下去诳诳了您的網站
發現有很多大神的繪圖，在下很喜歡阿~
在下希望您也可以玩大神，所以快點去買PS2吧！！精神上支持您！！（被踢飛~）
（雙魔神是一金一銀的，金的有耳朵，銀的沒有（脸圆圆的），金的身體是時鍾，
銀的是老虎機，希望您可以爲它們上色~^^)




> 不會血流滿地的....(因為怪物死掉都開花了~~)


因为大神不杀生，所以用净化~（啥？




> 還有一個村子超讚！裡面的村民可以變成人也可以變成狼~~(喔喔@@"跟烏家同類型??) 超想當裡面的村民...(被毆)


不一定變成狼哦，也有變成鹿的~
而且變身只需向後轉身跳，好羨慕哦~

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 在下希望您也可以玩大神，所以快點去買PS2吧！！精神上支持您！！（被踢飛~）


PS2阿......貴呢~~再加大神遊戲片實在是不便宜阿......  :em_jackalsad: 
 我會努力的~~不過可能還要很久吧(炸)
雖然目前真的沒完過，可是看完劇情以後已經被迷死了~~
雜誌、繪本都敗回家了....(最近還想買攻略，可是不知道買了要幹麻....)
目前目標是CD!!!

[quote]（雙魔神是一金一銀的，金的有耳朵，銀的沒有（脸圆圆的），金的身體是時鍾，
銀的是老虎機，希望您可以爲它們上色~^^)[quote]
老實說我壓根沒仔細看過那兩隻貓頭鷹....=▽=
因為圖不是很多，有的也都只是外型而已........
黑鴉鴉的看不清構造，不過我還是喜歡貓頭鷹阿阿!!!!!
尤其又是像紳士(?)型的~~(←對紳士or斯文型的抵抗力趨近於0....)
不過最近已經敗了大神繪草子回來了，下次畫會比較精細點吧~~
我還是希望牠們是本來好的....= =  :em_jackalthpt: 





> 不一定變成狼哦，也有變成鹿的~
> 而且變身只需向後轉身跳，好羨慕哦~


咦咦??有鹿嗎??怎麼好像沒看過阿....
不過喜歡裡面的代理村長(應該已經變成正統村長了....)
也是斯文型....(倒)  :叫好:  
而且是塊惡搞的上等材料!!!(邪笑)

----------


## 银狼之吻

本笨狼只看過書上的攻略，攻略上說是狗的……關於把人撲倒對話是笨狼的朋友喜歡這樣做的……“賤”字決應該就是指通關後的特殊寶物……PS2太貴買不起，只能看別人玩，所以有些錯，對不起了……

----------

